# Recommend a spray on rinse off sealant please.



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I’m in the market for a spray on rinse off type product. 
I have a few demands lol. 
It must be ready diluted and ready to go. 
A good trigger is a must (I’ve a broken wrist).
Available in 1 litre. 
Not stupidly expensive. 
Nice fragrance if possible but not essential. 

So what do you reckon...........


Gonz.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DetailedOnline Nano Sealant - first of this type I’ve used and been very pleased with it, very easy to apply and several different ways: 

- Spray on, rinse off
- Spray on to cloth / pad, wipe over and rinse off 
- Use as a drying aid... 

Have some 26JPN to try out hopefully in next week or 2...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I suppose another option is something like AutoGlym Polar Seal ???


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

As Andy's recommendation or Gyeon Wet Coat which is also superb:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Gyeon Wetcoat or Turtle Wax Dry n Shine


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Turtle wax dry and shine at £4.82 on CP4L with code MID20. Its worth a try at that price but is only 750ml which should be good for 15 applications theoretically.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Recently used waxplanet shell shock now me being predominantly a wax user my view maybe irrelevant as it's only the second one I've used after kkd version many years ago now

Shell shock can be applied as you require or I used it like a qd spray 

The beading and sheeting is top draw even with a nice lay of muck and road salt it's still providing great protection 

I initially only bought a sample but have since bought a full 500ml bottle and it's available rtu or in concentrate form


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

How about the new Gtechniq Easy Coat which is being released early next year?

https://gtechniq.com/about-gtechniq/news/easy-coat-157/


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Not 1L but Turtlewax's Dry n Shine came to my mind as well


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

As mentioned turtle wax dry & shine well worth a look at .
Seems to work better than my car pro hydro lite which is a brilliant product and when you consider its cost of £4.76 for 750ml against £16 for 1 litre of hydro lite trying it is a no brainier.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've tried the TW and liked it but prefer the WP Shell Shock, the supplied spray bottle is also excellent.
Used it dry and as a spray on/rinse off, both great.

Day after dry application:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bpy-AEgjccN/

Couple of vids wet application

__
http://instagr.am/p/Br-LKSIDb-l/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Br-MIcQDF--/


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like Bouncers bead juice can be sprayed and rinsed or used dry like a QD.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Dodo Juice Future Armour.

Dry / Drying Aid application it flashes very well but gives a decent 'distribution' time. 

Oh and the girl in the promo video on their site it sooooooooooo gorgeous. ;-)

Had a flirt with Power Maxed Summer Jacket and Winter Coat a while back. I liked them both but boy did they need to be applied just so when appiled to dry paint. Guess that is testament to the 'strength' of the product.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've tried the TW and liked it but prefer the WP Shell Shock, the supplied spray bottle is also excellent.
> Used it dry and as a spray on/rinse off, both great.
> 
> Day after dry application:
> ...


That first wet application vid demonstrates what I feel is essentially the downside of these spray and rinse type products... miles too much product is spent. How many sprays on just a spoiler ?


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Might not meet the pre mix criteria but I find it hard to fault KKD Purity X for ease of use, durability and economy. It's also a pretty flexible product.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

BarryAllen said:


> That first wet application vid demonstrates what I feel is essentially the downside of these spray and rinse type products... miles too much product is spent. How many sprays on just a spoiler ?


To be fair to the product, that's probably me, it was my first use of such a product and I'm always heavy handed. 
Although having said that, the mist is very fine and after a full dry and wet application the bottle was only just out of the neck. For a nice - touchless - finish, I'm happy with the usage while acknowledging it could go further.


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Turtle wax dry & shine I used it for first time on the weekend and really happy with the results


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Another vote for Turtle Wax Dry and Shine. Why pay more?!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think with all the recommendations regarding the turtle wax it’s a no brainier. 
Thanks guys. 


Gonz.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

If you wanted something a bit higher end with amazing gloss, beading and self cleaning ... Kamikaze Overcoat. Incredibly enjoyable to apply wet, even better when you then activate with a pressure washer. I have never seen beads of water shift faster with my pet dryer.

I'm either mad or a brand snob, but after spending x hundred on a coating, I just can't bring myself to put any Turtle Wax product on top (as a sacrificial layer). Really interesting product pushing the boundaries at a reasonable pricepoint though.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> I think with all the recommendations regarding the turtle wax it's a no brainier.
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Gonz.


Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Gyeon Wetcoat or Turtle Wax Dry n Shine


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

EZDetail Fusion

they do an offer every now and then.

5L for £30

It's just as good as all the other spray on rinse off products (Bouncers bead, Wet Coat, Turtle wax). Because of the ease of application they aren't really a product you'd test the longevity. I usually re-apply after every other wash as it's so quick and cheap.

Fusion beads great, so little effort, can wash the car with just BH Autofoam and a jet wash and its 95% clean with Fusion on there. Just a quick wizz over with a mitt, rinse, spray fusion and rinse again. Complete car in about 1/2 hr, even with getting the pressure washer out.

These spray and rinse products are great when you have no time.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

RCCampus said:


> Good luck, let us know how it goes!


Only just got around to getting a bottled ordered!!
But at £4.88 delivered it's already an interesting product. 
Will keep you posted.

Gonz.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’d been tempted with trying some Gyeon Wet Coat for some time. After reading this thread I’ve added it to my latest order. I really must spend less time on this forum, it’s not good for my bank balance!


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Naddy37 said:


> How about the new Gtechniq Easy Coat which is being released early next year?
> 
> https://gtechniq.com/about-gtechniq/news/easy-coat-157/


Looks interesting. Seems you just spray it on with a hose (rather than spritz it on and hose it off).

Detailing is getting easier and easier:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know you’ve bought your product now, but I still want to throw this in Carpro Hydro2 lite. This stuff has me wow’d every time I use it. So so easy, spray on, jet wash off and there’s very little left on the car to dry afterwards, I suspect an open ended hose would sheet your car dry almost completely. I do use the non lite version and dilute it myself though for economy reasons.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Carpro Hydr02 was amazing when I used it.
Turtlewax Dry and Shine was very similar, but only cost me a fiver including delivery.
I was so impressed I bought another 2 bottles.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Detailed online nano sealant is good, tried some the other day 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Sonax spray and seal for me, put TW on my brother's, for the price you can't really fault it.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sam's Ceramic Boost 
A great ans easy to use product 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

dchapman88 said:


> Sam's Ceramic Boost
> A great ans easy to use product
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


This is currently on the car now and has been for the last 4 weeks, holding up very well.

Gonz.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

meraredgti said:


>


I don't think this is the stuff I have ordered ??
Is this to be sprayed directly onto a wet surface and rinsed off?

Gonz.


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> I don't think this is the stuff I have ordered ??
> Is this to be sprayed directly onto a wet surface and rinsed off?
> 
> Gonz.


Can be applied to dry or damp paint work.
good for the price..


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

great gonzo said:


> I don't think this is the stuff I have ordered ??
> Is this to be sprayed directly onto a wet surface and rinsed off?
> 
> Gonz.


No. I tried this stuff the other day, its sprayed on and buffed off with a microfibre.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

You need the TW dry and shine product for water activated, not the hydrophobic sealant

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/t...MI-vXo7_Tk5gIVCLrtCh1sswjXEAkYASABEgLWCfD_BwE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

That's a bargain at £4.88 delivered (code BYE19) + Quidco/Topcashback for another 3% off. 
I prefer the TW hydro sealant, but that's not on special currently.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

At that price it’s hard to resist, so I’ve ordered a few bottles to try out on the family fleet!


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Yeah me too - for nine odd quid for two bottles, it’s definitely worth a go - I normally use the TW hydro sealant product (which is great) but fancy trying D&S for those days when I’m a bit lazy and need a quick finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Well it's arrived today!!!



Gonz.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

great gonzo said:


> Well it's arrived today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


Looking forward to your thoughts on it :thumb:


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there a detailing section on carpartsforyou website. Can’t seem to find anything ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Luke Sri said:


> Is there a detailing section on carpartsforyou website. Can't seem to find anything ?


Search on Eurocarparts, copy the product code and enter into search on CP4L and you're away :thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Not exactly in the price league but a 2nd or 3rd :thumb: for Carpro's Hydr02 or TacSystems Waterglass (e.g. from In2Detailing) really good for a easy no touch beading top-up on everything, paintwork, trim, glass and wheels etc.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok used this for the first time yesterday and initial results are very good, one thing which I think is important with these products is the quality of the spray which I’m happy to report is very good. It dispenses the product in a fine mist but a powerful one so it fires it at the panel’s rather than getting lost in the air. 

So very little product used. 
Applied to the whole car in one go. 
No streaks. 
Good beading after. 

If it can last 6-8 weeks this will be a keeper. 


Gonz.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't think you'll be disappointed Gonz , awesome product at a crazy price when it's on offer .

Mark


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting that you applied it to all the car in one go a Gonzo


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

camerashy said:


> Interesting that you applied it to all the car in one go a Gonzo


Yes, was my thinking and no issues, which is a bonus.

Wonder if it's the cold weather / not drying out too quick ???


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It was very cold, only took 30/40 seconds to apply and approximately 1 minute to rinse. Definitely no issues with it drying on. 


Gonz.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

great gonzo said:


> It was very cold, only took 30/40 seconds to apply and approximately 1 minute to rinse. Definitely no issues with it drying on.
> 
> Gonz.


Excellent, good to know :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

how do these products compare to BSD (used wet as a drying aid)? 

I ask because i have got 2 bottles of BSD left and will change if a MUCH better product is available, but have been very happy with BSD used as a spray n wipe drying aid after washing.

Is the Turtle Wax dramatically better?


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Got some streaking on mine from turtle wax, what’s the best/easiest way to remove this ? Think I was from leaving on too long.


----------

